# True Bond Prizes



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Here are the prizes for the True Bond contest. I haven't done the signatures as I need the size you would like PM'd to me. 

*Onyx:*

Wallpaper:
http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/7773
Avatar:
[URL="http://img156.imageshack.us/i/onyxh.jpg/"][IMG]http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8805/onyxh.jpghttp://g.imageshack.us/img156/onyxh.jpg/1/
Fun:
URL=http://img136.imageshack.us/i/hmmd.jpg/]







[/URL]
*Prada:*

Wallpaper:

Fun:
http://g.imageshack.us/img216/prada2.jpg/1/
~~~~~~
Still waiting on one person to reply to me with there pics. So guys check the results and see if you placed!

PM if you want anything changed and I can do it for you. But it may take me a bit to fix it but I will get it done ASAP.

NOTE: I am going to do a fun one for each memeber who entered the contest *Including Late Enteries* So PM with: Pictures, Names and Text..

EDIT:: Not sure why the pics didn't come up. I will try again.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

haha!! i love the one you did for fun of him!! I also love the wallpaper!! thanks!!


----------

